# Swift Mondial RL



## 124186

I was keen on the Trigano Tribute 650, but when I visited the showroom was very disappointed with the interior. So I have ordered a Swift Mondial RL, which seems to suit most of our requirements. One issue which concerns me is the fridge freezer, which is a 12v/240 Waeco Compressor type with no gas option. Is this efficient, and will it cope with freezing when working on the battery alone, if for example you do not have a manins facility for several days !! I forgot to ask the dealer about the drainage for the lift up wash basin. There is no plug and I assume the water drains down a chanell behind the basin. Any other comments by members would be appreciated thank you, such as fuel consumption etc., and whether or not I have made a wise buy !!

Many thanks John


----------



## Biglol

Ok so you have ordered a Motorhome and now you want people to tell you what they think of it. 
Would it not have been wise to do it the other way around   

Biglol


----------



## 124186

Well I like it, which is what really matters. Was hoping for a more constructive opinion, rather than criticism.


----------



## Biglol

Yes, sorry bout that, I'm much like my mother, she called a spade a spade.
Thing is, now you have ordered one you wont get a comment from anyone who didn't like it. For what it's worth, I like them too


----------



## SwiftGroup

Hi,

If you dont get any responses if want to email the Swift technical department direct I will make sure you get a response on Monday to your questions,

Many Thanks,
Andy

[email protected]


----------



## 124186

Thank you Andy, appreciate your comments. John


----------



## 124186

Just paid my £10 subscription, and checking whether I can post my 6th. message !!!


----------



## geraldandannie

johncardiff said:


> Just paid my £10 subscription, and checking whether I can post my 6th. message !!!


Hi John

And you can! 

Well done for that. I'm sure it'll pay you back many fold.

Gerald


----------



## 124186

Thanks Gerald for that. I did in fact look at the Chausson motor homes and I thought they were excellent vehicles, and you got a lot for your money. My final decision on the Mondial RL came because my wife does not enjoy the best of health, and the attraction of a vehicle with side opening and rear doors appealed to her, and me also. JOhn


----------



## geraldandannie

I love the panel van concept, and as far as I can tell, the Mondial gives a good cost / benefits tradeoff. Like the Chausson, it's a good mid-range van.

We seriously thought about PVCs, and looked long and hard at a Trigano Tribute. What swayed us back to coachbuilts was the space we felt we needed when the weather was less than perfect. Having said that, we've just bought a Royal side awning / tent thing, which means we can sit out in all weathers :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## rowley

Welcome John. I am not familiar with the Mondial, but generally when you tip up the washbasin the water is sluiced down the gulley at the back. Be careful that you don't lose your soap, although the sinks do lift out so that you can clean down the back. I must say that I would not like the 12v/240v fridge as I would be concerned about battery usage when not on hook up. I like to have the gas alternative. However I would expect the cooling of a compressor type fridge to be more efficient than the absorption type.


----------



## 124186

Thank you Rowley


----------



## SwiftGroup

Hi,

Just to help out (sorry Andy)  

The Waeco fridge is electric only, and has a (maximum) consumption of 40W (@12V) = 3.3amps. In reality, this consumption is only used to cool the fridge / freezer, once at the required temperature, it will draw less power.

You are correct, the "tip-up" basin has the drain plug behind the plastic facia, which drains the water away.

Thanks.

Ash


----------



## smick

*Waeco Compressor Fridge*

Hi John,

We have this type of fridge fitted in our HRZ, and it seems very effficient, and not too bad on current consumption. I've managed at least three days without hookup, though generally we are on a hook up pitch most nights. Mind you, we also have a 220 amp leisure battery which helps.

The only way really is to suck it and see. How much current it draws will depend on how low a temperature you set it at, what the weather's like, how good your battery is, etc.

Only thing that bugs me is the noise from the relay/compressor when it starts up in the middle of the night!

Smik


----------



## sideways

We are not long back from touring Australia in a camper with just such a fridge it coped well on battery power only in temparatures of 47 yes 47 degrees, we did have two 80watt solar panels on the roof and never needed to use hookup.


----------



## 124186

That sounds good news, thanks for taking the time to provide the information. John


----------



## domannhal

*swift mondial rl*

We have had a Swift


----------



## domannhal

*swift mondial rl*

We have had a Swift


----------



## domannhal

*swift mondial rl*

We have had a Swift Mondial rl since last September, and we have been to Spain for 3 Months in it and we think it's the best Motor home that we have ever had, and we've had A class, coachbuilt, and campervans. I must admit that we bought a box trailer to carry the required equipment for a long stay, but the beauty is that you can leave it at home and just go on a mad weekend into the wilds. With regard to the fridge, we have really only been on electric, and only single nights without it, so we can't advise you how long it will last. We have had a second battery fitted, so will be trying it out in the future. The sink is as described by Swift, but I did'nt know you could take the sink out to clean at the back, so when I accidently pulled it out one day I found slow draining scum! After numerous applications of pipe cleaner it now drains more quickly, but I do wish this had been mentioned in the maintenance booklet, for the benefit of people like myself who have never had a tip-up sink before. I hope now that someone is not going to tell me that it is mentioned and I missed it! Anyway, I hope you enjoy your van as much as we are doing. :lol:


----------



## 124186

Many thanks, interesting, and good news


----------



## plasticplumber

I have only just come across your post due to it re surfacing with new posts. I have the GT so cannot comment on the fridge but the sink drain in the back of the tip up sink will easily block if you wash your hair in it. The fact that it is easily removable is its saving grace but I suggest you carry a pair of tweezers to remove hair or other blockages. Given the time I will see what modifications may be possible in this area. Other than this I really cannot fault the build other than the poor drain taps on the fresh and waste tanks and unpainted brackets used to hold these tanks in place.


----------



## bigspaces

plasticplumber said:


> I have only just come across your post due to it re surfacing with new posts. I have the GT so cannot comment on the fridge but the sink drain in the back of the tip up sink will easily block if you wash your hair in it. The fact that it is easily removable is its saving grace but I suggest you carry a pair of tweezers to remove hair or other blockages. Given the time I will see what modifications may be possible in this area. Other than this I really cannot fault the build other than the poor drain taps on the fresh and waste tanks and unpainted brackets used to hold these tanks in place.


I agree about the drain taps, we had to get down and dirty and tighten everything up down there from new as they were leaky as heck. Sorted now, but that's a basic bug that should never have left the factory, or dealer.

That aside, done a good few thousand miles now, and tbh, can't fault the van or fittings, been totally reliable, easy to drive and warm. Easy as a second car, great when the 'real' car is in for a service. just love it!


----------

